
I Feel the NEED, The Need for Speed (Chrome 10 vs Safari) - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2011/02/chrome-10/
======
jasonrodriguez
Nice article. I completely agree with the download bar comments as well as the
extensions comment. However, I can easily remove the icons for extensions in
the tool bar, on Windows at least. Just right click and choose "Hide Button"
in the context menu.

~~~
apress
That option not on the Mac version, inexplicably. People have been asking for
toolbar customization for ages!

